# day 59 for my raggie queen



## princessa rags (Apr 30, 2010)

my girls milk is already in? how long do you think now im praying she will go a few more days


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

got my fingers crossed for you.x keep us posted.


----------



## princessa rags (Apr 30, 2010)

thankyou i hoping she goes a few more days


----------



## PurpleCrow (Mar 22, 2009)

How big is she?? I demand pictures!!!


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

normally a week after milk, glad she is hanging on!!! :laugh: pics!!


----------



## princessa rags (Apr 30, 2010)

her milk didnt come in till after she gave birth last time.i will try and get a pic


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

some dont, dont worry to much, megs milk came in about 9 days before! if you feel underneath there is a 'line' under the belly, thats when the milk is appearing! :laugh: so not just when it shows!

what are you expecting???

ooo when are you going to use jose???


----------



## princessa rags (Apr 30, 2010)

im expecting boys in blue and cream points and bi girls blue and blue creams in points and bicolours.well cheys on her second call now and she has gone 6 weeks from her first to now so..maybe in april if not may when she is a year old. i so hope i get a seal tabby bicolour from that mating


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

princessa rags said:


> im expecting boys in blue and cream points and bi girls blue and blue creams in points and bicolours.well cheys on her second call now and she has gone 6 weeks from her first to now so..maybe in april if not may when she is a year old. i so hope i get a seal tabby bicolour from that mating


I didnt get any bi-colours! ellie is due soon from him so will let you know! lol! :laugh: 
oooo i do like creams had one in my last litter!


----------



## princessa rags (Apr 30, 2010)

yeah i love creams in my last litter got a blue colourpoint a cream bi and a blue cream bi so was a nice mixture ive got a few people on my waiting list and most off them want blue colourpoints i think they are the colour/pattern this year lol your blue british will sell well my freind breeds british and blues are always the first to go


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

princessa rags said:


> yeah i love creams in my last litter got a blue colourpoint a cream bi and a blue cream bi si was a nive mixture ive hot a few people on my waiting list and most off them want blue colourpoints i think they are the colour/pattern this year lol your blue british will sell well my freind breeds british and blues are always the first to go


lol all are basically taken! apart from the bi colour, no one seems to want him, just waiting on 2 people to get back to me! most people are having 2, they changed their minds from 1 when they see the pictures! :laugh: One girl has been waiting since last august!! 

My ragdolls litter the 3 2 went on recomendations, am very pleased! :laugh: :blushing:


----------



## princessa rags (Apr 30, 2010)

well she has made it to the 60th day so fingers crossed she can hang on a few more bless her


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

litters are normally between 60-70 days with 63-65 being 'average' so shes well on track! :laugh:


----------



## princessa rags (Apr 30, 2010)

i think it will be thursday just coz i have a hectic day at work and i will come home and be wake all night lol


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Keeping fingers crossed for you and hoping all goes well - and that she doesn't keep you waiting too long :thumbup:


----------



## Alaskacat (Aug 2, 2010)

Have you someone at home in the day? Only one of my litters have been born outside working hours. The last girl had hers between 12pm and 3pm, my other girl had hers between 11.30am and 2.30pm. I would stongly suggest you take the week off as one of my girls was a day before her dates indicated. Neither gave any indication at 9am that they would be giving birth that day.

All the best with the birth.

Katy


----------



## princessa rags (Apr 30, 2010)

im off on friday 4 a week but have people around at the most she will be left for an hour but she will be ok.its her second litter i like to let nature take its course and not rush straight in.i do a job were i just cant leave lol as there is nobody to take over so ive told mercy she has to wait for mummy to come home


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

God I just could not leave a girl alone, esp when my last bengal litter was so awful and we ruhed her in for a c-section, id take a good 4 weeks off!! also needed to do top up feeds!


----------



## princessa rags (Apr 30, 2010)

well i cant take 4 weeks off and so far its work ok. i only had 1 weeks off last year and thats was when i had my litter well she is not due till friday so i will be here if not there is 3 of us here at different times


----------



## princessa rags (Apr 30, 2010)

well today she is 60 days today if she fell on the 31st of december but she mated over 3 days so she could also only be 57 days aswel.


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

_aww you must be nervous and excited at the same time, keep us posted good luck_


----------



## princessa rags (Apr 30, 2010)

im alittle nervous but very excited cant wait to find out how many i have and what colours


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

What colour/pattern is she & daddy?


----------



## princessa rags (Apr 30, 2010)

mums blue cream bicolour dads blue point.last time i got 1 blue point boy 1 cream bicolour boy and 1 blue cream bicolour girl.


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

blue cream?? do you mean a blue tortie??? 

well they will all be creams & blues again, might get a blue tortie


----------



## princessa rags (Apr 30, 2010)

yeah its the same sometimes i say tortie lol yeah i know i will get blues and creams but im hoping to get different than last time like blue tortie coloupoint or blue bi etc


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

ahhh lol for a minute i was thinking of british as they are blue/cream :lol:

*paws crossed for a blue bi!*


----------



## jenny armour (Feb 28, 2010)

not a big lover of tortie ragdolls (own preference) but i once saw a blue cream bi ragdoll at the national she was literally a blue cream block like the blue cream tortie and white bsh. very beautiful


----------



## princessa rags (Apr 30, 2010)

i wasnt lol till i got my girl .i dont like seal torties at all even tho they are good for breeding as what colours you will get.


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

princessa rags said:


> i wasnt lol till i got my girl .i dont like seal torties at all even tho they are good for breeding as what colours you will get.


If you dont like them why did you get one to breed from??

I think alot of people will disagree about the things you get as you normally just end up getting more torties!


----------



## princessa rags (Apr 30, 2010)

well when i spoke to the breeder i was getting her from said she was a blue bi in advert but then she said she was looking tortie and when she said that all i thought was a moggie tortie with black red.lol but when i looked more at pics of blue torties i really liked them.well torties make your litters abit more interesting than just plain blue or seal.thats also why i cant wait to get some tabbies and have some seal kittens


----------



## jenny armour (Feb 28, 2010)

my favourite of the raggies are the seal and blue bi's


----------



## princessa rags (Apr 30, 2010)

same i like the bi colours


----------

